

Ask HN: What should I do? Leave or stay? - neep

I&#x27;m a guy 24 years old and also a freelance front-end developer. Beside doing my freelance work I also work in small design studio that I found with my friends. Now the design studio is growing, got more income monthly (from contract with a client with NDA project) make us think again to hire some people who want to join with us and spread our wings to make products or get new clients.<p>Now we have 3 new guys joined with us. We will make an app with beautiful design and I&#x27;m happy when I saw the design that made by them. But the problem is me. I began uncomfortable work with them when we decided to recruit more people. I don&#x27;t uncomfortable with the new guys, I enjoyed work with them. I don&#x27;t know exactly where is the problem that make me feel perforce to do my work. I just feel uncomfortable to work with them anymore, sometimes we have different opinions and I always give in.<p>Now I also do collaboration with other developer to make our passive income solution (making theme). When we are chatting or talking while doing our collaboration, I feel we have same opinion about everything. That&#x27;s one of my reason why I want to leave my current team, even though I don&#x27;t know he want to join with me to make a new team or not. The other reason are I want to be more famous, collaboration with other people who have same direction with me, share freebies and share everything from my head without any wall that can stop me.<p>When I decide to leave my current team (design studio) so I choose to be a freelancer again and leave my monthly income (it makes me doubt to leave, but maybe I have to). I have a wish to make a small team with just 3 guys who have same direction like a guy who collaborate with me now.<p>Because of that problem I want to ask HN what should I do with my current condition?<p>Many thanks.
======
sachin0235
When you lost a viewpoint in a discussion was that worth? Were they correct?
If yes then you shouldn't be thinking of it much. If they are not, you should
go and talk to them or may be in next discussion bring this up and try to win
the argument. If they all are aggressive then you should take different
direction else not.

~~~
neep
Sometimes I feel the problem is mine. Because sometimes they are right, but I
still hold my opinion, selfish maybe. I just want to be free and meet new
people who have same viewpoint with me. But doubt always come when I want to
leave them.

------
bnejad
Why don't you work with the other developer you enjoy working with and the
others can do other projects? You are more or less in charge I'm assuming,
considering you said you founded the studio.

~~~
neep
I'll try, but I'm not sure he wants to make a team with me. I think I'm less
in charge at this moment, because of this uncomfortable condition.

------
davidsmith8900
\- I say that you should stay and work out your differences. Why do you feel
uncomfortable?

~~~
neep
Could you tell me the reason why I have to stay? I don't know exactly why I
feel uncomfortable. Maybe because we often have different opinions. And
sometimes I want to be free and make a small team with other people who have
same think like.

